
Plan to throw one away - farazzz
http://garethrees.org/2015/12/14/javascript/
======
farazzz
Also there is a part 2 which isn’t linked in the article:

[http://garethrees.org/2015/12/15/sql/](http://garethrees.org/2015/12/15/sql/)

